# winchester super X ammo in .308 any good?



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Got a box for fathers day anyone had any problems or issues? Have you had success with this ammo holding groups ?
Thanks


----------



## Tungoil (Jun 24, 2011)

It is NO GOOD! Tell me where to pick it up...............


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Its not the ammo its if your gun will pattern with it if your gun will group with it its great ammo lol


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Shot it in 243 and 270 and no complaints


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've had success with 30-30,243 and 223. The bullet design is a good straightforward hunting bullet, good expansion, good weight retention and decent accuracy. I've shot them out of a 25-06 but didn't get groups that I was happy with. Put the bullet in the right spot and it will do the job.:thumbup:


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Use them in my 308 and love them. I use the 180 grain silvertips when hunting in fields.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had luck with every winchester bullet except the XP3's that wouldn't group a pie plate at 50 yards out of my Tikka 270 light stainless


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have always had good luck shooting Winchester ammo. I shoot it from my Remington 700 in .308 and my Remington Model Seven in .243 with great accuracy results. Not as good as my handloads, but good store bought, readily available ammo.


----------

